# Interaction with Dadant in Frankfort Ky.



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

What an awesome story! It's reassuring to know there are people out there who truly want to help and are not in the business just to make a quick buck.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Clay is a great guy and valuable asset to the Dadant organization. We have always recommended this location, when it makes sense for our customers. The bee business is not always easy for suppliers or our customers, and we all realize we have to work together to succeed as a whole for the good of the bees. Kudos to Clay and his wife, for their hard work and dedication!


----------



## Throttlebender (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice story. Thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I was the guy with the nucs....was suppose to rain during afternoon well it a you would know it rained lots just south of me but I didnt get any. So we couldnt get started loading until dusk....loading 140 by myself and then strapping and hauling 50 miles made me late. But yes Clay is great...couldnt find a better guy! I left after 2 am and clay was still there working when I left and was probably still there when I got home at 3:45 am!


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

While I'm handing out cudos,The nucs I got from Rick Sutton were really nice and just overflowing with bees.They have already filled a brood box and I had to ad a second.Even though Rick was running a little late,I think everybody there enjoyed sitting around and talking and the nucs were worth the wait.Thanks Rick.


----------

